# Problem with OpenOffice build



## volatilevoid (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,

I'm getting the following error when trying to build openoffice.org-3:


```
4 module(s): 
	moz
	o3tl
	jvmfwk
	ucb
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/jvmfwk/source
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/o3tl/qa
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/ucb/source/ucp/webdav
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/moz/

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from moz o3tl jvmfwk ucb"

rmdir /tmp/TBA3r1vG2S
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
```

I already searched the forums and found a hint stating that I need to run /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/set_soenv but that didn't help.

Any suggestions? I'm running 8.0-STABLE.


----------



## volatilevoid (Apr 2, 2010)

Interestingly, after retrying the build it complains about 6 modules.


```
6 module(s): 
	libegg
	salhelper
	agg
	vos
	o3tl
	neon
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/neon/
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/o3tl/qa
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/agg/source
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/salhelper/source
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/vos/util
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO320_m12/libegg/source

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from libegg salhelper agg vos o3tl neon"

rmdir /tmp/PDkkpgtkFW
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
```

Maybe it helps if I post my make.conf?


```
# Set CPU type
CPUTYPE?=native

# Ports configuration
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/*) && exists(/usr/local/bin/gcc44)
# Set default compilers
CC=              gcc44
CXX=             g++44
CPP=             cpp44

# Ports to be built by gcc 4.2.1
LEGACY_PORTS=    devel/glibmm \
                 devel/icu \
                 editors/openoffice.org* \
                 graphics/dri \
                 graphics/libGL \
                 graphics/libGLU \
                 graphics/libglut \
                 graphics/poppler \
                 multimedia/gstreamer-ffmpeg \
                 textproc/exempi \
                 www/firefox \
                 www/libxul \
                 x11/nvidia* \
                 x11-toolkits/gtkmm24

.for port in ${LEGACY_PORTS}
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/ports/$(port)}
CC=              cc
CXX=             c++
CPP=             cpp
.endif
.endfor
.endif

# added by use.perl 2010-03-30 20:00:56
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```


----------



## volatilevoid (Apr 7, 2010)

I found the problem, it was caused by my /etc/libmap.conf as the libs from gcc44 don't have atan2l(3). Now, is it safe to keep the file removed or is there a better way? The article doesn't say anything about this...


----------

